# Frontier FIOS TV Drops Cablecard Support



## candel (Mar 29, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Frontier FIOS TV (Washington State) for the second time today. I've got Comcast right now and desperately want to switch. After two, separate, lengthy conversations, it appears that Frontier dropped support for Cablecards as of Jan 1 2017. If you have an existing Cablecard, you are fine, but you can not add a Cablecard nor create a new account with a Cablecard. As a household with a Roamio and a Bolt+, I really am not interested in throwing them away for a Frontier DVR. Looks like I'm stuck with Comcast. /sadface


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

candel said:


> Just got off the phone with Frontier FIOS TV (Washington State) for the second time today. I've got Comcast right now and desperately want to switch. After two, separate, lengthy conversations, it appears that Frontier dropped support for Cablecards as of Jan 1 2017. If you have an existing Cablecard, you are fine, but you can not add a Cablecard nor create a new account with a Cablecard. As a household with a Roamio and a Bolt+, I really am not interested in throwing them away for a Frontier DVR. Looks like I'm stuck with Comcast. /sadface


I am sure they sounded totally sincere too. You have been given misinformation. If you really want to go to Frontier and get a cable card for your Tivo, go here, 
CableCARD: Know Your Rights
At the bottom of the text you will see an embedded link "complaints" which will take you to
FCC Complaints
Then under TV and you select "file a complaint"
FCC Complaints


----------



## candel (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks. I just filed a complaint with the FCC. I am going to cross my fingers and hope I was given the wrong info by two different sales people. I really want to switch off of Comcast.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

It still mentions cablecards on their website. So i am calling bs. Overview | Frontier


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

You may want to try their direct forum at dslreports.com. People there seem to be more knowledgeable.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is a link to the Frontier forum on dslreports addressing this issue, apparently there is and has been a concerted effort to lie about cable card availability, I guess when they "lose" on average about $50 a month for everyone with a Tivo and a couple minis, they sure would like to kill cable cards.
[FIOS] Does Frontier Offer CableCards for FiOS? - Frontier Communications | DSLReports Forums


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

fcfc2 said:


> Here is a link to the Frontier forum on dslreports addressing this issue, apparently there is and has been a concerted effort to lie about cable card availability, I guess when they "lose" on average about $50 a month for everyone with a Tivo and a couple minis, they sure would like to kill cable cards.
> [FIOS] Does Frontier Offer CableCards for FiOS? - Frontier Communications | DSLReports Forums


You mean when they lose those 9-10 people with a TiVo?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mschnebly said:


> You mean when they lose those 9-10 people with a TiVo?


Ambigious, lacking a point of reference, or a point all together.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

mschnebly said:


> You mean when they lose those 9-10 people with a TiVo?


Yeah, they'e not worried about lost revenue. They're more worried about the hit they take supporting CableCards in general just for those dozen people who are still using them. (OK, more than a dozen, but certainly less than 1% of their subscribers).


----------



## candel (Mar 29, 2005)

I got a call from Frontier today, contacting me in regards to the FCC complaint above. Yep, turns out all the sales people I spoke with over multiple phone calls were wrong. Frontier does, in fact, support Cable Card and I am getting setup now with FIOS TV. For future reference, if anyone has this issue, either keep arguing with the sales people or just got the FCC. Thanks everyone. issue resolved.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

fcfc2 said:


> Ambigious, lacking a point of reference, or a point all together.


Or maybe you just didn't understand my point


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In some areas Frontier uses an IPTV system that's incompatible with CableCARD, so in those areas this is true. Although the line about how they still support people who already have a CableCARD is a dead giveaway that they're still using QAM and as such are required by law to provide CableCARDs. But don't be surprised if they switch to IPTV eventually and really do drop CableCARD support.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> But don't be surprised if they switch to IPTV eventually and really do drop CableCARD support.


If that happens, does that mean my cablecard Roamio Pro and Minis would be non-functional? For curiosity's sake, what would be my options to keep TiVO? I know that would change providers than give up TiVO, but I would be OK with purchasing new TiVO hardware that works with IPTV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dcpmark said:


> If that happens, does that mean my cablecard Roamio Pro and Minis would be non-functional? For curiosity's sake, what would be my options to keep TiVO? I know that would change providers than give up TiVO, but I would be OK with purchasing new TiVO hardware that works with IPTV.


If you have an alternative cable company in your area that still offers QAM based channels then they would be your alternative. However there are no laws for open access to non-QAM based systems, so nce they all transition to IPTV then we're just SOL. Nothing TiVo can do other then try to partner with these providers and get them to offer TiVo based hardware as leased equipment.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> In some areas Frontier uses an IPTV system that's incompatible with CableCARD, so in those areas this is true.


Is it possible to expand on this a bit, regarding those areas which have already transitioned to IPTV?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> Is it possible to expand on this a bit, regarding those areas which have already transitioned to IPTV?


Frontier bought their FIOS areas from Version and they also bought some of AT&T's Uverse areas, which are the areas with IPTV. As far as I know Frontier has not setup any IPTV Pay TV on there own.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe that Frontier has some of their own markets, that they didn't buy, that are fiber and use IPTV. That being said, AFAIK, they have not actually converted any old FIOS markets over to IPTV yet. But I'm sure that is their long term plan. In fact it's the long term plan for all MSOs to eventually convert to IPTV. Linear QAM is a huge waste of bandwidth.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> Frontier bought their FIOS areas from Version and they also bought some of AT&T's Uverse areas, which are the areas with IPTV. As far as I know Frontier has not setup any IPTV Pay TV on there own.


Thanks, I was aware of that buy out but have heard absolutely nothing about any other areas already transitioning to IPTV, and am usually on the Frontier Forum everyday.


----------



## John Nguyen (Aug 24, 2017)

Frontier does offer Cable Card. Its called Honor do not Advertise. So you have to tell them that.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I know this is an old post, but bumping for new info. I am going to look into getting Frontier Fiber for my new house and would like to just bundle for their TV services as well. Does anyone know if you can use Cable Card with Fios or do I need to get my cable from another provider? (I'm sure I'll find out when I call, but we hoping someone here knew the answer )


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HeatherA said:


> I know this is an old post, but bumping for new info. I am going to look into getting Frontier Fiber for my new house and would like to just bundle for their TV services as well. Does anyone know if you can use Cable Card with Fios or do I need to get my cable from another provider? (I'm sure I'll find out when I call, but we hoping someone here knew the answer )


Depends on your area. Is Frontier's TV service called FiOS TV where you live or is it called Vantage TV? If FiOS, you should be able to use a CableCARD. If Vantage, then no, because that's IPTV, which is not compatible with CableCARD and TiVo.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

You should be able to get a cablecard with frontier fios. I have been with them for about 8 years and i still use cablecards with my 2 tivos.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Right. Their help page for Frontier FiOS TV set-top boxes specifically mentions that they offer CableCARDs as an alternative to their own set-top box.

But as their help page for Frontier Vantage TV makes clear, that service is IPTV, and therefore incompatible with CableCARD/TiVo. (Look under the Installation Guide section -- all of their set-top boxes and receivers are denoted as "IPTV".)


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

HeatherA said:


> I know this is an old post, but bumping for new info. I am going to look into getting Frontier Fiber for my new house and would like to just bundle for their TV services as well. Does anyone know if you can use Cable Card with Fios or do I need to get my cable from another provider? (I'm sure I'll find out when I call, but we hoping someone here knew the answer )


Yes you can, only services you can't is satellite or with att uverse. With FiOS you won't have the tuning adapter headache to worry about either.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Depends on your area. Is Frontier's TV service called FiOS TV where you live or is it called Vantage TV? If FiOS, you should be able to use a CableCARD. If Vantage, then no, because that's IPTV, which is not compatible with CableCARD and TiVo.


I believe it is FIOS... the box in the garage says Verizon FIOS. This is good news!



celtic pride said:


> You should be able to get a cablecard with frontier fios. I have been with them for about 8 years and i still use cablecards with my 2 tivos.


Yay! That's great to hear!



NashGuy said:


> Right. Their help page for Frontier FiOS TV set-top boxes specifically mentions that they offer CableCARDs as an alternative to their own set-top box.
> 
> But as their help page for Frontier Vantage TV makes clear, that service is IPTV, and therefore incompatible with CableCARD/TiVo. (Look under the Installation Guide section -- all of their set-top boxes and receivers are denoted as "IPTV".)


I'm pretty sure it's FIOS because of the box in the garage. I was so excited to get Fiber that I didn't even think about TV until later. I'm glad to hear I can keep on as normal.



tim_m said:


> Yes you can, only services you can't is satellite or with att uverse. With FiOS you won't have the tuning adapter headache to worry about either.


I have been so lucky to avoid tuning adapters over the years. I'm glad I get to continue that streak! Thank you!!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HeatherA said:


> I know this is an old post, but bumping for new info. I am going to look into getting Frontier Fiber for my new house and would like to just bundle for their TV services as well. Does anyone know if you can use Cable Card with Fios or do I need to get my cable from another provider? (I'm sure I'll find out when I call, but we hoping someone here knew the answer )


You CAN on the California, Texas, Florida (and possibly Oregon or somewhere else?) ex-Verizon FiOS systems. The Connecticut Vantage fiber and VDSL system is IPTV and DO NOT work with TiVo.


----------

